# Which is better Computer Hardware based Online Shop?



## monkey (Jul 28, 2007)

Looking at the response for "Do you think theitdepot.com is reliable?" I thought of starting a thread comparing various computer hardware based online shops. These shops are purely based on computer hardware and thus I am omitting shops like indiatimes, sify and rediff etc. So here are my picks for the poll:

1. www.theitwares.com
2. www.theitdepot.com
3. www.yantraonline.in
4. www.computerwarehousepricelist.com
5. www.techshop.in
6. www.lynx-india.com

Sites like deltapage.com has been omitted too as they are just price indicating sites and not truly online shops.

Please try to add your comments too..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 28, 2007)

See if you are based in Mumbai and a bit streched up for time, The IT Wares is a good stop for you .. You call the guy and he'll deliver the stuff at your doorstep. I bought my 19" LCD and Dvd writer from IT Wares .. I'll definitely recommend them ..  No idea about others though ..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 28, 2007)

I will never ever wish to do online computer stuff shopping...service and guarantee issue.


----------



## Daffodil (Jul 28, 2007)

Itwares and yantraonline seem to be starters and the product range limited. No online payment with itwares. May be they will catch up soon to the level of the other two. Theitdepot and computerwarehouse are well known and have a good product range. The reputation of  theitdepot seems to have taken a severe beating as can be seen in another thread here.Their terms and conditions in their website are obnoxious enough to put away any consumer.Their prices are also high.Just one example:
Windows XP MediaCenter Edition 2005 (OEM)
Theitdepot price (inclusive of all taxes)                   = Rs.5445/=
Computerwarehouse price Rs.3650+4% VAT           = Rs.3796/=
Theitdepot price is a whopping 44% higher than that of Computerwarehouse.I have compared the price of just one item that I was interested in but just sufficient to put me off. I just liked the way Computerwarehouse had presented their terms and conditions and policies which makes one feel that everything is fair with them and consumer friendly.If anyone had  bad experience with them they can share it here. I have not come across any.Considering all these my vote goes to Computerwarehouse


----------



## praka123 (Jul 28, 2007)

is it worth for ppl like me who were from towns to buy these online?How can we claim gurantee for these products?do we need to courier back the products to them?  yeah,ofcourse itdepot.com is not counted.they are counted as losers and megalomaniac owner.


----------



## janitha (Jul 28, 2007)

Daffodil said:
			
		

> Itwares and yantraonline seem to be starters and the product range limited. No online payment with itwares. May be they will catch up soon to the level of the other two. Theitdepot and computerwarehouse are well known and have a good product range. The reputation of  theitdepot seems to have taken a severe beating as can be seen in another thread here.Their terms and conditions in their website are obnoxious enough to put away any consumer.Their prices are also high.Just one example:
> Windows XP MediaCenter Edition 2005 (OEM)
> Theitdepot price (inclusive of all taxes)                   = Rs.5445/=
> Computerwarehouse price Rs.3650+4% VAT           = Rs.3796/=
> Theitdepot price is a whopping 44% higher than that of Computerwarehouse.I have compared the price of just one item that I was interested in but just sufficient to put me off. I just liked the way Computerwarehouse had presented their terms and conditions and policies which makes one feel that everything is fair with them and consumer friendly.If anyone had  bad experience with them they can share it here. I have not come across any.*Considering all these my vote goes to Computerwarehouse*



Yes, but unfortunately their services are limited to within Karnataka only.


----------



## Daffodil (Jul 28, 2007)

yes, I checked. They only deliver in Karnataka. Also in another thread it is stated that itdepot has made substantial changes to their terms and conditions. I rechecked and found yes.Their terms and conditions no longer sound obnoxious and are acceptable.So now prices, availability and your location will decide from where you will buy.


----------



## syogan (Aug 7, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> is it worth for ppl like me who were from towns to buy these online?How can we claim gurantee for these products?do we need to courier back the products to them?  yeah,ofcourse itdepot.com is not counted.they are counted as losers and megalomaniac owner.


 
Criminals, losers megalomaniac .......it is better to keep quiet and be thought a fool rather than open your mouth and remove all doubt. "idiot"



			
				Daffodil said:
			
		

> yes, I checked. They only deliver in Karnataka. Also in another thread it is stated that itdepot has made substantial changes to their terms and conditions. I rechecked and found yes.Their terms and conditions no longer sound obnoxious and are acceptable.So now prices, availability and your location will decide from where you will buy.


 
Hi 

prices of products that have not been updated are listed on the higher side at the itdepot. The prices are being updated and policies modified.  "Thank You"


----------



## mrigankkishore (Oct 30, 2008)

*www.techshop.in


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

computer Warehouse quotes very good price. IT Depot charges a lot on h/w. sometimes, they make you pay double the market price. IT Wares price is heavy but has advantages of more options and large number of brands. 

For me, it's Computer Warehouse.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice bump 

BTW, whats the best in Bangalore ? I have finally decided to get my stuff shipped since I am never able to find free time to go to SP Road and hunt around.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

I think Computer warehouse.

Best example 

Price of E8400:

techshop.in: Rs.9,235
computer warehouse: Rs. 8100/-
theitdepot:Rs. 8800/-
theitwares: Rs. 8650/-

so, techshop and itdepot loot customers.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmm... How is it compared to Sahara at SP Road ?

Offtopic: *www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/proddetails.asp?pr=y&Id=1366
ZOMG! Is it THAT cheap ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 30, 2008)

This is what I get in FF 3.1 on clicking on Computer warehouse: 


> Reported Attack Site!
> This web site at www.computerwarehousepricelist.com has been reported as an attack site and has been blocked based on your security preferences.
> Attack sites try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.
> 
> Some attack sites intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Hmm... How is it compared to Sahara at SP Road ?
> 
> Offtopic: *www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/proddetails.asp?pr=y&Id=1366
> ZOMG! Is it THAT cheap ?



SP Road is always the best. But if you buy anthing at SP Road you have to go to RMA for problems. For Computer warehouse will take care of that for you. (you need to get confirmation from the store about this).

that HCl isn't cheap. You get a ACER 4520 for 500 bucks more and it has much much better config and I don't trust laptops manufactured by HCL.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 30, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> This is what I get in FF 3.1 on clicking on Computer warehouse:


Me too. Aparently it tries to install software without user's permission. No problem for me running linux 


desiibond said:


> SP Road is always the best. But if you buy anthing at SP Road you have to go to RMA for problems. For Computer warehouse will take care of that for you. (you need to get confirmation from the store about this).
> 
> that HCl isn't cheap. You get a ACER 4520 for 500 bucks more and it has much much better config and I don't trust laptops manufactured by HCL.


Well, SP Road has ONE shop which, according to my research after travelling in SP Road and asking around and checking prices showed, that its better than the rest. And I think it has to be Sahara Pheripherals.

ACER 4520 for 26K ? Where ??? I didn't see it at ComputerWarehouse.
In malleswaram, an ACER 4530 goes for 33K. Its just 4520 + 1Gig ram extra though.


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 30, 2008)

Buy from www.lynxindia.com ..

alwasy the best price ... even in whole india i daresay


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Me too. Aparently it tries to install software without user's permission. No problem for me running linux
> 
> Well, SP Road has ONE shop which, according to my research after travelling in SP Road and asking around and checking prices showed, that its better than the rest. And I think it has to be Sahara Pheripherals.
> 
> ...



why are you looking for that at Malleswaram? Malleswaram and Seshadripuram is happy hunting ground for h/w dealers.

There is Acer showroom in Raheja Arcade. Get it there. Also check at eZone. You need to bargain a lot. Maybe the rise in $ value has increased the price.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 30, 2008)

desiibond said:


> why are you looking for that at Malleswaram? Malleswaram and Seshadripuram is happy hunting ground for h/w dealers.
> 
> There is Acer showroom in Raheja Arcade. Get it there. Also check at eZone. You need to bargain a lot. Maybe the rise in $ value has increased the price.


The reason I was going around in malleswaram is because I live close to that area and I have my guitar classes every monday at malleswaram 11th cross, so I get free time after class to roam around. AND, I was looking in Temptation-M for metallica's death magnetic  (which I didn't buy for it was Rs. 400 )


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

ah okay. Did you check online music stores. with $ value at 50rupees, that too will not be a feasible idea.

PS: I really hate americans, they get Death Magnetic mp3 album for 9$.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 30, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ah okay. Did you check online music stores. with $ value at 50rupees, that too will not be a feasible idea.
> 
> PS: I really hate americans, they get Death Magnetic mp3 album for 9$.


MP3 for 9$ ? Isn't that (or WASN'T that) 360 rupees THEN and 450 rupees NOW ?
400 for CD still feels cheaper


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

that is why I said I hate americans 

not a good deal for us anyway.

if the dollar value is around 40, you can just get the songs that are good in the album (each song 99 cents).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 30, 2008)

desiibond said:


> if the dollar value is around 40, you can just get the songs that are good in the album (each song 99 cents).


Lolz, ALL songs in the album are good, infact, EXCELLENT, MINDBLOWING and MEMORABLE. There is not ONE song worth missing. And yeah, if I buy at such a high price, I need lossless quality, not mp3.

Anyway, ontopic: Is there any other place in bangalore where I can get stuff shipped to me at my doorstep ?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

why don't you ask Sahara if they can deliver h/w to your home and then you pay them by cash. Also check with Golcha Inner Trade and Ankit Infotech if they can do the same.


----------



## lambo (Nov 3, 2008)

I think the price variation is also due to the following factors:

itdepot.com + yantraonline.in + techshop.in -----> these sites accept credit cards and thus their quoted price include credit card charges (which can be anything above 5%). Offline quotation can though get you a different price. yantraonline.in also includes the shipping charges and thus its prices seem to be high.

lynx-india.com ---------> accepts only cheques/dd and thus saves on credit card charges. Also the price reflected does not include taxes and shipping which makes prices look even lower.

theitwares.com ----------> hate to say it but it doesn't give a proper bill and thus saves on taxes (4%). This is above savings on credit charges. So it is bound to be cheapest.

computerwarehousepricelist.com ------> THE SITE IS HACKED!! I got warning messages when I tried to visit this site so could not confirm its pricing structure.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 5, 2008)

Is there any shop where I can buy stuff at rates close to NewEgg ?

*www.newegg.com/product/product.asp...hBargains-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16834115500

I and my dad are considering getting this laptop as a desktop replacement, so that I have a solution thats both portable and usable as a desktop and at the same time its similar in pricing to a similarly configured desktop.

The only negative point is that this particular model comes with Windows Vista, an OS which I find highly uncomfortable to use. So I want to know if its possible to get a refund on the OS cost of this laptop. Then perhaps it can stoop down to become as cheap as EEE PC 1000H


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

yes.

walmart.com


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 5, 2008)

desiibond said:


> yes.
> 
> walmart.com



Do they ship to Bangalore ? How is warranty ?
And is this worth it ?

This same laptop is available in Malleswaram 8th cross for 33K. I never got time to check prices at other places. Any idea what it can cost elsewhere in bangalore ?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Just get 4520. comes with linux and costs 27k. I saw few posts confirming that price.

you also get support.

If you want to take a look at it, my friend has this laptop and you can check when you come to BTM Layout

and btw, check for the price in Acer showroom.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 5, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ Just get 4520. comes with linux and costs 27k. I saw few posts confirming that price.
> 
> you also get support.
> 
> ...



This one has better graphics (9100) which is worth 1K for me. and a gig of ram costs another grand. And better CPU worth 0.5K So I was hoping to find 4530 for 28-29K incl. taxes. 

Shall I check acer showroom at rajajinagar 1st block ?


NOTE: the purchase can happen if_and_only_if adding a gig of RAM is not able to make my current rig run vista aero ( my mom and sis want it, but my dad wants XP while I use linux and my grandpa doesn't mind any OS as long as eprarthana.com works  )


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 5, 2008)

+1 for theitwares

It is best...also they give good service


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> This one has better graphics (9100) which is worth 1K for me. and a gig of ram costs another grand. And better CPU worth 0.5K So I was hoping to find 4530 for 28-29K incl. taxes.
> 
> Shall I check acer showroom at rajajinagar 1st block ?
> 
> ...



Check at Rajaji Nagar Acer showroom. If you want, I shall check in Raheja Arcade too.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 5, 2008)

I didn't know there were so many online sellers in India, good to see them, but they need to get their prices right.

Online prices should be market comparable or less than the market else who & why will someone buy online?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 5, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Check at Rajaji Nagar Acer showroom. If you want, I shall check in Raheja Arcade too.


But isn't there any online store selling them where I can satisfy my curiosity right NOW ?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

hmm. Did you check at warehouse?

your budget is around 35k. Right??

Acer Aspire 4530
Mobile AMD Athlon 64 X2 QL-60 (1.9GHz) Processor, Nvidia nForce Graphics, 1GB DDR2 RAM, 160GB HDD, 8X Dual Layer DVD Writer, 14.1" Crystal Bright WidescreenTFT, Integrated Web CAM, Integrated Bluetooth 2.0 + EDR, LAN, 56K Modem, 5 in 1 card reader, 802.11b/g WiFi, 4 USB Ports, Linux OS, 1 year standard ITW
Price: Rs. 30750/-

that's at warehouse.

Other good configs:



Acer Aspire 5920NWXMi
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5750 @ 2.0GHz, Intel 965GM Chipset, 2GB DDR2 RAM, 160GB SATA HDD, 8X Dual Layer DVD Writer, 15.4" Crystal Bright WidescreenTFT, Integrated Blueetooth 2.0, Integrated Web CAM, LAN, 56K Modem, 5 in 1 card reader, 802.11a/b/g WiFi, 3 USB Ports, Linux , Dolby sterio Speaker, 1 year standard ITW.
Price: Rs. 36750/-

Compaq Presario C785TU
Intel Core2 Duo Processor T5550 (1.83 GHz) / Intel 965GM Express Chipset / 1 GB DDR2 (667 MHz) /160GB HDD SATA / 8X SuperMultiDrive DVDRW with DL/ 15.4" WXGA TFT with BrightView Screen Technology /Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) X3100 / Up to 128 MB TAG memory / Altec Lansing Stereo Speakers / 56K Modem / Integrated Wireless LAN 802.11 b/g / LiIon Battery / TouchPad / S-Video TV Out /2 USB 2.0 / DOS, Carry Case ( 1 Year Limited Warranty)
Price: Rs. 35870/-


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 7, 2008)

^^Actually, my budget is like 20-30K.


----------



## kiranmali124 (Nov 17, 2008)

I feel, guys in NCR are best placed. They can go to Nehru Place and get the best deal in country. It is undoubtedly the biggest market in India.
Their association has website www.npithub.com. Though not a very user friendly website, you can check the latest prices of the product, get to know the dealer and call them up and confirm, before we are actually making purchase decision somewhere else. 

Regards,

Kiran


----------



## cooldude1 (Nov 19, 2008)

lambo said:


> I think the price variation is also due to the following factors:
> theitwares.com ----------> hate to say it but it doesn't give a proper bill and thus saves on taxes (4%). This is above savings on credit charges. So it is bound to be cheapest.



Hi

I am the owner of www.theitwares.com ...

How do u say that we are not providing a proper Bill. Every Bill that i provide has CST NO. VAT NO. mentioned on the Bill with the 4% vat and all our Bills can be Claimed for Income Tax or where ever you wanna claim it sorry to say but i donno any better way to provide Bill... if u do then u may very well can guide me with the same.

And yes my site prices are inclusive of 4% Vat just coz i dnt wanna confuse my customers with the same i too can start giving rates below 4% on my site then i guess i'll be more cheaper than anyone out there if many of my customers want it i can do it but mind you it'll be more confusing for you only.


----------



## lambo (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey Rahul, I am a businessman too and thus want to ask you one simple question - How do you accept payments from your business into your Savings Account? Do you want to tell me that you can give genuine bills by accepting such payments? Try to tell this to Sales tax Authorities and they will tell you what a legitimate business sense say - YOU CAN ACCEPT PAYMENTS ONLY INTO YOUR CURRENT ACCOUNT AND CAN ISSUE THE GENUINE BILL. I and few of my friend have made purchase through you by making payment to your ICICI Saving's Account and if we take this to the tax authority, like what you are claiming, then you will be in big trouble.

Sorry, i didn't want to say this all but you are making false claims on this forum and hence had to reply. I know people will be happy to avoid 4% tax if they can still get warranty on their products, even if they know that its not right, but atleast don't hide facts from them.


----------



## janitha (Nov 24, 2008)

I had bought one Pen drive from Rahul and along with the item, received a proper bill dated 22-07-2008 with 4% tax mentioned, CST no. and VAT no specified, stamp affixed and signed. The deal was fast and smooth.


----------



## cooldude1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Boss i can accept payments anyway i want if u want to challenge that be my guest go ahead and tell them whatever u want show my Bill to any Sales Tax Authorities and they will say that its a genuine Bill as far as a customer gets a Proper Tax Invoice for the Material he's bought and is getting Warranty on the same + he can use my Bill for claiming purposes like Income Tax n all. So all points are covered. As far me paying my taxes is concerned on every Bill that i give has The Vat declaration on it saying that Vat on this Bill will be paid if u don't know of this you can read Below -

This is written on every Bill we give out - - 

              I/We hereby certify that my/our registration certificate   under the Maharashtra Value Added        Tax   Act, 2002 is in force on the date on which the sales of the goods specified   in this "Tax        Invoice"   is made by me/us and that the transaction of sale is covered by this   "Tax Invoice"        has   been effected by me/us and it shall be accounted for in the turnover of sales   while filing        of   return and the due tax, if any, payable on the sale as been paid or shall be   paid.

And the CST n VAT N. too is mentioned on the Bill

And all the payments that i gt in that ICICI Bank Saving''s A/c goes to my Current A/c which is with a Nationalised Bank which doesn't have facilities like Anywhere Banking. Online Transfer which ICICI so i am no way evading any taxes or anything its just that i need facilities from icici that's it coz i don't trust these Private Bank's as they have a lot of Hidden Charges with respect to current which is'nt acceptable to me.

Just take pick up any Bill which is made in Lamington Road and compare the same with me and you'll find that all the Data is exactly Identical. So is it just me or the whole f**kin lamington road isn't paying their Taxes. n i am not hiding anything damn thing from anyone all the information is there on the Bill and all of it is exactly similar to every store in Mumbai anyone can check the same.

Your accusations on me and my business are baseless and i have enough customers to back up for me so if u wanna spoil my name by spreading such BS rumors then be ready t get pawned from my customers!!

Lastly i have full faith in me n my customers this is all that i can say and i care a **** about people like you.



lambo said:


> Hey Rahul, I am a businessman too and thus want to ask you one simple question - How do you accept payments from your business into your Savings Account? Do you want to tell me that you can give genuine bills by accepting such payments? Try to tell this to Sales tax Authorities and they will tell you what a legitimate business sense say - YOU CAN ACCEPT PAYMENTS ONLY INTO YOUR CURRENT ACCOUNT AND CAN ISSUE THE GENUINE BILL. I and few of my friend have made purchase through you by making payment to your ICICI Saving's Account and if we take this to the tax authority, like what you are claiming, then you will be in big trouble.
> 
> Sorry, i didn't want to say this all but you are making false claims on this forum and hence had to reply. I know people will be happy to avoid 4% tax if they can still get warranty on their products, even if they know that its not right, but atleast don't hide facts from them.


----------

